

VESA Brings DisplayPort to New USB Type-C Connector - pdknsk
http://www.vesa.org/news/vesa-brings-displayport-to-new-usb-type-c-connector/

======
pdknsk
> [...] can deliver full DisplayPort audio/video (A/V) performance [...] and
> up to 100 watts of power – over a single cable.

I'm not sure it will actually work in practice, but if so this gets rid of the
power cable for the monitor.

